# [Solved] Mouse+Keyboard not working in Xorg

## canabix67

Hi folks,

I'm getting some weird problem on a fresh install...

I had this problem on my last install but can't seem to find the solution again... :/

Well, problem is, I've got my mouse ans keyboard useless when coming into Xorg (startx)

I suppose my kernel is OK... HID is present...

Xorg is configured with the correct use flags too, so I'm a bit lost.....

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c505 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver

```

----------

## inhuman5

Post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

and any interesting console output from startx

----------

## sebaro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498-highlight-x+dbus.html

Search for x+hal, xorg 1.5+hal

----------

## canabix67

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498-highlight-x+dbus.html
> 
> Search for x+hal, xorg 1.5+hal

 

hal present... so I don't think that can be the cause...

Here is my xorg.conf:

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Geforce4"

    Monitor     "Samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1440x900"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1440x900"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1440x900"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

For some reason, I can't seem to find the xorg log...

----------

## sebaro

Add

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "On"

   Option "AutoEnableDevices" "On"

   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "On"

EndSection
```

Remove

```
# ********************************************************************** 

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section 

# ********************************************************************** 

 

Section "InputDevice" 

 

    Identifier  "Keyboard1" 

    Driver      "kbd" 

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg" 

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105" 

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr" 

 

EndSection 

 

 

# ********************************************************************** 

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section 

# ********************************************************************** 

 

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse1" 

    Driver      "mouse" 

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect 

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice" 

EndSection 
```

And

```
     InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

     InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 
```

from Section "ServerLayout" 

Here's my xorg.conf (usb keyboard & mouse)

```
# XORG-1.5

Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "On"

   Option "AutoEnableDevices" "On"

   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "On"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "MB19TU"

       HorizSync 31.5 - 79.0

   VertRefresh 50-70

   Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

   Option "DPI" "96x96"

   Option "DPMS"

   #DisplaySize 338 270   

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Nvidia GeForce MX4000"

   Driver "nvidia"

   Option "NoLogo"   "Yes"

   Option "HWCursor" "On"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device "Nvidia GeForce MX4000"

   Monitor "MB19TU"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth 8

           Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth 16

           Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth 24

           Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "Simple Layout"

   Screen "Screen 1"

EndSection

```

----------

## canabix67

Guess you must have been right...  :Surprised: )

I'm following http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml at the moment.

I shall follow your advices for my xorg.conf...  :Smile: 

I will report ASAP.

----------

## canabix67

That work perfectly!! Thanks to you all...

----------

## RBJ1128

 *canabix67 wrote:*   

> That work perfectly!! Thanks to you all...

 

What is it that worked?  I've got the same problem but no apparent solution.

----------

## canabix67

 *RBJ1128 wrote:*   

>  *canabix67 wrote:*   That work perfectly!! Thanks to you all... 
> 
> What is it that worked?  I've got the same problem but no apparent solution.

 

Try and follow that guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## RBJ1128

 *canabix67 wrote:*   

>  *RBJ1128 wrote:*    *canabix67 wrote:*   That work perfectly!! Thanks to you all... 
> 
> What is it that worked?  I've got the same problem but no apparent solution. 
> 
> Try and follow that guide:
> ...

 

The problem is that I had it working 100% in xorg-server 1.5, but when 1.6 installed it just stopped working.  I have followed that guide but I still have no keyboard or mouse input while in X.

----------

## albright

RBJ1128: sorry if this is redundant, but have you rebuilt all the

drivers (keyboard, mouse, evdev)?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *albright wrote:*   

> RBJ1128: sorry if this is redundant, but have you rebuilt all the
> 
> drivers (keyboard, mouse, evdev)?

 

As far as I know I have.  I followed the instructions regarding qlist, but to no avail.  I just removed xorg-server and subsequent drivers from package.keywords and I'm trying to roll back to xorg-server-1.5.  Hopefully that does the trick for now, but I'll post the results either way.

EDIT:  Rolling back from xorg-server-1.6 to xorg-server-1.5 seems to have patched it.  I have no idea what was causing the problems, but I'm pretty sure that I'll see it again once 1.6 moves from the testing branch.

----------

## bohemian72

I'm having something of the same problem and I'd like to try some of the fixes, but how does one boot to a console so that I can make the fixes? When it boots straight to X my mouse and keyboard refuse to work, of course. 

Thanks.

----------

## RBJ1128

 *bohemian72 wrote:*   

> I'm having something of the same problem and I'd like to try some of the fixes, but how does one boot to a console so that I can make the fixes? When it boots straight to X my mouse and keyboard refuse to work, of course. 
> 
> Thanks.

 

Either login from another computer and perform the tasks or use another computer and temporarily remove xdm from the default runlevel.  The last option (as I see it) is to boot to single-user-mode by adding "init_opts=1" to the end of your "kernel" line in grub.

----------

## netcelli

problem solved (i used qlist)

----------

## sebaro

 *bohemian72 wrote:*   

> I'm having something of the same problem and I'd like to try some of the fixes, but how does one boot to a console so that I can make the fixes? When it boots straight to X my mouse and keyboard refuse to work, of course. 
> 
> Thanks.

 

ctrl+alt+f2

----------

## andrewwalker27

Same problem here, can't do ctrl+alt+f2  because keyboard and mouse broken. This isn't the first time this has happened.

Try doing

emerge xf86-input-evdev

and

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

to fix it. That worked with my system.

----------

## baaann

 *andrewwalker27 wrote:*   

> Same problem here, can't do ctrl+alt+f2  because keyboard and mouse broken. This isn't the first time this has happened.
> 
> 

 

If it is enabled in the kernel then you can use the Magic SysRq key combination to release the keyboard, see

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key

Once released you can ctrl+alt+f2 into a console.

----------

